# Fischereiprüfung in NRW



## dirkbo (4. Mai 2003)

Hallo Boardies !

Hier kommen doch bestimmt mehrere Angler aus NRW !?

Ich möchte gern noch in diesem Jahr meine Prüfung ablegen.
Habt ihr ein paar Tipps für mich?
Werde mich erstmal an einen Angelverein wenden ( Hattingen oder hier in Bochum)
Wißt Ihr wie die Preise sind?
Und was ich alles an Unterlagen benötige?


----------



## angeltreff (4. Mai 2003)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.fischereibildungsseminare.de/

Sind auch (soweit ich weiß) günstiger als Vereine. Frage dort einfach mal per Mail.


----------



## dirkbo (4. Mai 2003)

*Fischereiprüfung NRW*

@ Anglertreff

Danke für die Info...nur leider sind die Seminare mit großem Zeitaufwand verbunden ( zu weit weg von Bochum)
Kennst Du denn irgendwas in meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung?
( Bochum )


----------



## angeltreff (4. Mai 2003)

*angel*treff, anglertreff sind die anderen.  

Kann Dir aber leider nicht weiterhelfen, habe bloß nach das gefunden

http://www.bochum.de/ordnungsamt/jagd.htm


----------



## dirkbo (4. Mai 2003)

@Angeltreff

Vielen Dank das hilft mir schon echt weiter !!!!

Ich finde das AB ist die geballte Ladung von hervorragenden Anglern !!!


----------



## Rotauge (4. Mai 2003)

@Dirkbo: So isses, dat ist einfach genial hier


----------



## nikmark (5. Mai 2003)

Hallo Dirkbo,

ich nehme mal an, das du dieses Jahr noch ans Wasser willst#: 
Leider sind die meisten Prüfungen immer nur im November:r  
Ahhhber,...., in Lüdenscheid (Märkischer Kreis) kannst du vom 02-04. Juni Prüfung machen :z :z :z  Mein Sohn macht sie jetzt auch in Altena auch MK). Dafür brauchst du lediglich eine Ausnahmegenemigung deiner Stadt, weil du die Prüfung in einem anderen Kreis machen willst (kostet 15 €). Einen Vorbereitungslehrgang brauchst du in NRW nicht !!!. Wenn du dich für diesen Weg entscheidest, lass mir eine Meldung zukommen. Ich habe alles was du wissen musst, fein säuberlich in Dateien abgelegt:m :m :m 

Übrigens: Die Prüfung kostet 30 €

Gruß

Nikmark


----------



## dirkbo (5. Mai 2003)

*Fischereiprüfung NRW*

@ nikmark

Vielen Dank...nur ist der Zeitpunkt etwas früh( muß mich noch ein wenig vorbereiten )
Ich habe mich schon damit abgefunden erst im Herbst in Aktion zu treten..aber so im Juli oder August wäre auch nicht schlecht!
Ich weiche in den Sopmmermonaten auf Holland aus, da kann ich mir einen Angelschein kaufen und loslegen:a 
Und Lüdenscheidt ist ja auch nicht weit von mir !
Und 30 Euro ist auch nicht die Welt.
Wo kann ich mich denn am besten vorbereiten ( Bücher, Angelvereine)???


----------



## Strolch77 (5. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nikmark _
> *Hallo Dirkbo,
> 
> ich nehme mal an, das du dieses Jahr noch ans Wasser willst#:
> ...



Hi Nikmark ,

dirkbo und ich werden die Prüfungen vorraussichtlich
zusammen machen. Du hattest in deinem Beitrag erwähnt das
das du einige unterlagen in Dateien abgelegt hast.kannst du uns diese nichteinmal im vorraus zukommen lassen.:g 


Gruss der Strolch


----------



## Hummer (5. Mai 2003)

Herzlich Wíllkommen an Board, Strolch! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## dirkbo (5. Mai 2003)

*Fischereiprüfung NRW*

@ Strolchi 77


Na endlich konnte ich Dich überreden dem AB beizutreten !!!!


Glückwunsch :z :z :z


----------



## nikmark (5. Mai 2003)

Wollt ihr alles bis auf die Skizzen von den Ruten und den Fischbildern sofort, könnt ihr sofort haben    

(Meldet euch kurz, ne halbe Stunde bin ich noch online). Ich stelle es dann als Anhang rein

Den Rest muss ich erst einscannen. Kriegt ihr dann morgen

Viel Spass

Nikmark:m :m :m 

(wie gesagt, alles aktuell !!)

-----Und wir werden immer mehr !!!!----


----------



## dirkbo (5. Mai 2003)

*Fischreiprüfung NRW*

@ nikmark


Super, Danke !!!

Wir sind für jede Hilfe dankbar !!!


----------



## nikmark (5. Mai 2003)

O.K........,dann viel Spass. ich habe die Originalbilder der Fische für die Fischerprüfung (NRW) doch noch gefunden. Ich zippe sie gleich und dann hast du sie. Die Prüfung läuft so ab, das,du aus den verschiedenen Gebieten 45 Fragen (10 je Gebiet beantworten musst, aber nicht in einem Gebiet unter 5 Richtige kommen darfst, du solltest also immer einen Schnitt von 8 Richtigen haben. Dann musst du eine von 10 Ruten waidgerecht zusammenstecken, (Skizzen kommen morgen !!!) und von 42 Fischen und 2 Krebsen, 4 richtig erkennen, wobei dir 6 Fischtafeln in DIN A4 vorgelegt werden. Als Knoten brauchst du eigentlich nur Wirbel- und Schlaufenknoten. Mehr Fragen als ich dir zusende gibt es nicht, es sind genau die gleichen Fragen wie in der Prüfung!!!! (und ind Testform ----richtig---oder--falsch---). Mit ein bischen Mut packst du das auch bis zum Juni. Wir sind fa nicht in Bayern, wo es eine knüppelharte Prüfung gibt !!!!!



Bis gleich


Nikmark


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. Mai 2003)

@ Nikmark



> Mein Sohn macht sie jetzt auch in Altena auch MK



Aus dem Kaff komme ich  
Der Hiesige Vorbereitungskursabhalter (Altena und Lüdenscheid) Hält sich stark an das "Handbuch für den Sportfischer" von Rehbronn. Und die Prüfungsgeräteausstattung hier dürfte immer noch reichlich Dürftig sein. Ne Grosse Stationärrolle gabs damals gar nicht  . Leider hab ich meine Damaligen Unterlagen weggeworfen. Da gibts nämlich eine Rutenbauanleitung mit Farbcodierung, sprich die Orangene Rute ist zum Stippen usw.

Knoten würde ich aber ein paar mehr einstudieren, den schnurverbindungsknoten auf jeden fall.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## nikmark (5. Mai 2003)

Jetzt hab ich es, aber mein wirklich geschätzter Kollege Geraetefetischist. Ich habe mich ja schon seinerzeit gewundert, das du mir Rutenkauf in Aplerbeck voegeschlagen hast, bis ich gesehen habe, das du aus "Märkisch Kongo" kommst. :q :q :q 

Ich habe übrigens gerade etwas zu dem Thema V2A-Stahl geschrieben, wo du ja anderer Meinung warst. Ich finde das gut. Boards und Diskussussionen leben von unterschiedlicher Meinung. -----Wirklich so nah am Rehbronn, müssen die die Schnurstärke auch noch erfühlen????. War ja bis vor ein paar Jahren üblich!!!
Wie gesagt, mein Sohn macht da Prüfung 

:c :c :c


----------



## dirkbo (5. Mai 2003)

*Fischereiprüfung NRW*

Hört sich ja vielversprechend an.
Nur die Knoten muß ich alle noch lernen ( aber wozu ist denn die Arbeit da...grins)

Mit den Massen und und den Ruten müßte ich ganz gut hinbekommen.
Es gibt doch auch im Netz Testbögen die man ausfüllen kann um schonmal eine Prüfung vorzutäuschen.


----------



## nikmark (5. Mai 2003)

)Irgendwie habe ich keine Übertragungsrate. Schick mir bitte (siehst du oben im Menue !!!) eine persönliche Nachricht , dann maile ich es dir auf dem normalen Weg


Gruß

Nikmark

(P.S. Ich habe auf Fanø schon sehr gut gefangen#h #h #h


----------



## dirkbo (5. Mai 2003)

*Fischereiprüfung NRW*

Wo hast Du denn geangelt?

Und vor allen Dingen auf welchen Köder und Montage?
Will nächstes Jahr wieder hin ...bin jetzt vom Ehrgeiz gepackt :q


----------



## nikmark (5. Mai 2003)

Guck mal unter deinen persönlichen Nachrichten nach !!!--- Wichtig ----


----------



## Geraetefetischist (6. Mai 2003)

@ Nikmark


> müssen die die Schnurstärke auch noch erfühlen


Ich habs damals noch gemusst, war aber auch kein Problem, gab ja nur dünn, mittel, Dick und ganz Dick

Ist inzwischen aber geändert.

In Punkto Rostfrei fällt mir Delta-Metall in Iserlohn Sümmern ein, die müssten das ganz genau wissen, die handeln schliesslich damit. 

Und wer die Vorsilbe UN auf dem Kennzeichen hat, sollte nicht so lästern. Mir fallen nur schlechte Dinge ein, die mit UN beginnen 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## nikmark (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo Dirkbo, ich habe jetzt alles für die Prüfung zusammen. Ruf an, ich bin immer mal wieder online. Es sind ca. 2 Mb

Gruß

Nikmark


----------



## dirkbo (6. Mai 2003)

*Fischreiprüfung NRW*

Jau, mach ich !!!


----------



## nikmark (6. Mai 2003)

Ich hatte vergessen, das du ja uch noch ein bischen Arbeit haben willst
#q #v #q 

Hier ein paar Knoten


----------



## nikmark (6. Mai 2003)

Ich habe eben Dirkbo eine komplette Zusammenstellung des praktischen und theoretischen Prüfungswissens zugemailt.

Wenn meine Zusammenstellung i.O  ist, ( Dirkbo hat sie ausser meinem Sohn als erster !!!!), (ich würde sie  auch gerne einem Moderator zum Testen geben und sie dann hier zu Download bereitstellen. Denn ich denke, gerade ihr Jungangler müsst bei der nicht gerade schwierigen Prüfung hier in NRW nicht viel Geld für eigentlich überflüssige Kurse ausgeben, wo man eigentlich nur mal die Angel in der Hand gehalten hat!!

Gruß

Nikmark

#h #h #h


----------



## dirkbo (6. Mai 2003)

@ nikmark

Jau, habe soeben mal reingeschaut. Ist ja eine richtige Testsimulation.
Und meines Erachtens nach absolute Spitze !!!

Ein Hoch auf nikmark


:z :z :z :z :z :z


----------



## nikmark (6. Mai 2003)

Danke !!!


----------



## dirkbo (6. Mai 2003)

*Fischereiprüfung NRW*

habe mir gerade die knotenfibel runtergeladen...mensch das ist ja gar nicht schwer. Das werde ich bestimmt hinbekommen:m


----------



## dirkbo (6. Mai 2003)

*Fischereiprüfung NRW*

Wieviele Fehler darf ich denn machen um nicht durchzufallen?


----------



## nikmark (6. Mai 2003)

Vergiss aber die Spucke nicht, nass geht alles besser 

#v #v #v 

(Mist, die Smileys sind Geschlechtsneutral


----------



## dirkbo (6. Mai 2003)

Meinst Du Spucke für die Knoten?

Bin glaube ich im falschen Film!


----------



## nikmark (6. Mai 2003)

Eigentlich gar nicht so schwer!

Bei den theoretischen Fragen musst du aus den 6 Gebieten mindestens 45 Richtige haben ( bei 10 Fragen je Gebiet), darfst aber nicht einmal in einem Gebiet unter 5 Richtige rutschen. Von den Bildern werden dir 6 gezeigt, du musst 4 kennen. Bei den Ruten musst du 1 von den 10 zusammenstellen (nicht unbedingt zusammenbauen, sondern nur zusammenlegen (die Brüder haben wohl nicht immer viel Zeit   ) und da musst du 25 von 28 Punkten erreichen. Falscher Haken. Wirbel und so ein Kleinzeugs kostet meistens schon 2-3 Punkte. Falsche Schnur oder Rute bedeutet durchgefallen !!! Deshalb mach es so einfach wie möglich: Made aus Friedfische (A1 und A2 ist immer richtig, Tauwurm auf Aal, Spinner auf Barsch, Wobbler auf Hecht, Kartoffel auf Karpfen, Wattwurm auf Plattfisch und viele Federn für Trockenfliege, wenig für Nassfliege. Ich würde mir nur einen Köder merken, der dann aber richtig ist. Fang beim Lernen nicht an zu denken, denn kein normaler Mensch würde heutzutage eine Karpfenrute, alleine wegen des Schnurdralls, mit einer Schlaufenverbindung montieren. 

Die Prüfungsordnung will es aber so !!!  (Siehe auch mein Thema unter "Angeln allgemein" ----"Aal betäuben ?"

Einfach so machen, wie es gewollt ist, wir leben ja schließlich in Deutschland:g :g 


(Den Fischen in Holland und Norwegen und Dänemark und......., geht es auch nicht schlechter als bei und....., und das obwohl die FISCHE und ANGLER dort keine Prüfung ablegen müssen.




:b :b :b


----------



## dirkbo (6. Mai 2003)

*Fischreiprüfung in NRW*

Na, aber Hallo !!!!:c 

Das ist ja doch ne ganze Menge die man beachten muß.
Aber ich denke mit den Materialien die Du mir geschickt hast muß ich das einfach packen !!!!


----------



## nikmark (6. Mai 2003)

Ja natürlich für die Knoten, versuche mal nen Knoten ohne Spucke zusammenzuziehen,...., du kriegste alles dabei raus, aber keinen sauberen Knoten so wie auf den Abbildungen. Hört sich vielleicht komisch an, aber für Knoten ist Spucke ein absolutes Muss !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wird dir jeder betätigen  #x#x


----------



## nikmark (7. Mai 2003)

Hallo nochmal,
es ist wirklich nicht so schwer !!!
Bei den theoretischen Fragen gibt es keine anderen, auch keine anderen Fragen- oder Antwortkombinationen !!! Das ist reine Lernsache, du kannst sie nach kurzem Üben blind !
Die Fischbilder werden dir wie gesagt in DIN A4 vorgelegt. Mein Sohn hat es so gemacht, das er sich die Größe der Fische gemerkt hat, wenn er Probleme hatte (Meerforelle = 100 cm, Lachs = 150 cm). Die Größenangaben stehen auch auf den Tafeln in der Prüfung !

Bei der Rutenzusammenstellung hast du es doch eigentlich auch sehr einfach. Es steht immer die Länge und das Wurfgewicht drauf. Die Barschrute ist in NRW nun einmal 2,10 m lang, eine andere in der Größe gibt es nicht. Genauso Hecht (2,4 m), Spipprute (5 m) usw. Wie auch schon Geraetefetischist sagte, selbst wenn ihr die Schnurstärke erfühlen müsst, es gibt nur dünn. mittel, stark und sehr stark ( die Gemeinden haben kein Geld, es ist alles auf ein Mindestmaß reduziert !).
Die ganz dünnen nimmst du für A1und A2 /Rotaugen usw. Wenn du dann schon bei dünn und leicht bist, nimmst du die leichteste Pose, den kleinsten Wirbel und den kleinste Haken (die werden wahrscheinlich eh nir ca. 6er und ca. 16 er haben). Wenn sie die nicht haben, nehme immer den nächst größeren.. Nur der Barsch hat die mitllere Rolle, die Schnur mit Tragkraft ca. 5-6 Kilo. Alle anderen, ausser den Meeresfischen haben Grosse Stationärrolle, ca. 12 kg Schnur und grossen Wirbel. 

Es ist wirklich einfach, klassizifiert ein bischen und ihr habt den Aufwand auf ein Minimum reduziert.

Gruß

Nikmark



#h #h #h


----------



## nikmark (7. Mai 2003)

Noch eimal, es ist eigentlich schon komisch, wie sehr ich mich mit diesem Thema beschäftige, aber wie schon erwähnt, mein Sohn macht Ende Mai diese Prüfung. Sie ist mir um vieles mehr wert als meine Prüfung damals!
Ich sitze hier mit ihm, baue Ruten zusammen, er lacht sich kaputt, wenn ich mal wieder etwas nicht weiss.

Es ist schön Vater zu sein und Kinder zu haben, die irgendwann von sich aus ankommen und fragen: Papa, darf ich den Angelschein machen?


GANZ STOLZ


Nikmark
#v #v #v #v #v


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Mai 2003)

Die Spucke ist aber echt Boardferkelverdächtig.

Wirst Du kaum Brauchen, denn auch schnur kostet Geld. Daher hat Altena früher mit Wäscheleine Keknotet, un hinterher wieder aufdröseln lassen. also nicht zu festziehen!

Die Ruten Waren damals nicht beschriftet!

Da die Prüfer aber wenig zeit haben, geht das zack zack. Meistens reicht es zu sagen, was man für eine Rute btraucht. Leichte Spinn,... oder so. Raussuchen braucht man das dann meist nicht mehr. 
Und wenn doch, und man sich mal irgendwann nicht sicher ist, laut aussprechen, was man braucht und suchen, bis es dem Prüfer zu bunt wird 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## dirkbo (8. Mai 2003)

@ nikmark

Ist doch schön wenn der Sohn kommt und sagt " Papa darf ich den Angelschein machen!"

Meiner ( 9 ) kommt auch so langsam auf den Trichter....ich mach nämlich schon meine ganze Familie bekloppt damit...:q 

Aber ich habe jetzt erstmal zu tun ...grins...muß noch ein wenig lernen für die Prüfung...bis Herbst ist aber noch etwas Zeit !!!


Danke Dir !!!


----------



## Uschi+Achim (16. September 2004)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Informationen zur Fischerprüfung in NRW gibt es jetzt auf der neu gestalteten Homepage des ASV Dalbke e.V.

Die Prüfungsfragen, ein Fragenkatalog zur Gerätekunde und Informationen zu den Fachgebieten stehen dort als PDF-Datei zum Download bereit:
Fischerprüfungsfragen NRW
Fragenkatalog zur Gerätekunde
Allgemeine Fischkunde
Spezielle Fischkunde
Gesetzeskunde NRW







Viele Grüße aus OWL
Achim

Webmaster:
ASV Dalbke e.V http://www.asv-dalbke.de
Uschis Angelberichte http://www.angelberichte.de


----------



## Lassiter (20. September 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Hallo Nickmark!
Bin neu hier im Forum und suche dringend Unterlagen für die Fischereiprüfung.Habe gelesen daß du alles in Dateien abgepackt hast. Könntest du sie mir und meinem Sohn zur Verfügung stellen? Wäre echt nett von dir!!!

Gruß Lassiter


----------



## nikmark (20. September 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Joh, mach ich. Schicke mir bitte 'ne PN mit Deiner E-Mail-Adresse !

Nikmark


----------



## plattform7 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Ich habe meine Prüfung in NRW gemacht und habe die Anmeldung zum Lehrgang und Prüfung in meinem Kreis verpasst. Habe mir daraufhin das Buch "Arbeitsbuch Fischereiprüfung" (speziel für NRW) gekauft und mich für die Prüfung in Münster angemeldet, musste lediglich 15 Euro mehr bezahlen. In dem Buch ist der komplette Fragenkatalog drin. Zu jedem Thema wird alles mehr as ausführlich erklährt. Fischkarten, so wie man sie in der Prüfung vorfindet sind ebenfalls drin. Habe also zu Hause gelernt und nach einer Woche die Prüfung abgelegt und mit Null Fehlern bestanden. Kann also das Buchlein nur empfehlen....


----------



## DonCamile (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Hallo ,

unter www.blinker.de sind eigentlich alle Prüfungsfragen für NRW und NDS.
Ist sehr gut zum Lernen online.

Gruss Don Camile


----------



## angelndes_sofa (15. November 2005)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Wenn ich wüsste wie man hier Bilder reinpostet,dann könnte ich euch ein optimales,kompaktes Arbeitsblatt posten,mit dem ich mit 0 Fehlern meine praktische Prüfung bestanden habe.Dieses Blatt hat mein Leiter der Prüfungs vorbereitung selbst entworfen und ich kann sagen,dass es wohl nichts besseres auf der Welt gibt,um zu lernen,sehr einfach zu lernen .... Das ganze komplexe Gewirre mit Ködern usw entfällt.

Wer interesse hat,einfach ne private Nachricht schreiben oder direkt in diesen Thread posten.


----------



## Byteraider (27. August 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Hallo möchte die Herbstprüfung ablegen hat jemand für mich Fischtafeln auf den die Prüfungsfische und deren bennenung event auf der rückseite stehn 

oder wo kann ich sie finden hab zwar das Moritz programm in dem sie alle sind hab aber auf die weise leichte probleme mir die einzenen unbekanten fische zu merken


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. August 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Beim Angelgerätehändler, ich habe noch eine Lern CD hier rumliegen, bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Byteraider (27. August 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

PS Die zusammenstellung der Ruten wie Läuft das ab haben die da 10 Ruten und das material ,Rollen,schnüre usw., stehn oder muss mans nur auf dem Papier aufschreiben bitte so genau als möglich beschreiben wie das mit der geräte prüfung läuft


PPS was ist in der Prüfung mit Knoten werden die noch abverlangt ?? muss man sie speziell für die Prüfung können und dort vorführen


----------



## Byteraider (27. August 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

@Denni_Lo was möchtestd ud dafür oder kan ich Sie so bekommen dann immer her damit alles was hilft ist gut


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. August 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

PN häts auch getan, will nur den Versand kP was der kostet,  1,55 €? Habe noch paar andere Sachen hier, melde Dich per PN.

EDIT:



Byteraider schrieb:


> PPS was ist in der Prüfung mit Knoten werden die noch abverlangt ?? muss man sie speziell für die Prüfung können und dort vorführen




Knoten sind Bestandteil der praktischen Prüfung. Du solltest mindest die folgenden Knoten drauf haben:

Schlaufenknoten
Blutknoten 
Plättchenhakenknoten
Clinchknoten -> Palomarknoten oder Trileneknoten sind mE wesentlich besser.

Hier mal ein Link zu einer guten Knotenkunde:

http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten.htm

Es ist aber noch niemand durchgerauscht weil er die Knoten nicht konnte.



Byteraider schrieb:


> PS Die zusammenstellung der Ruten wie Läuft das ab haben die da 10 Ruten und das material ,Rollen,schnüre usw., stehn oder muss mans nur auf dem Papier aufschreiben bitte so genau als möglich beschreiben wie das mit der geräte prüfung läuft



Geräte wie Ruten, Rollen, Blei, Wirbel usw. sind vorhanden. 

Vorgehen mal im kurzen:

Du musst eine von 10 Aufgaben zusammenstellen. Dabei gilt folgendes als besonders wichtig:

Kescher (entfällt bei der Brandungsrute) / Gaff (nur bei der Pilkrute)
Maßband
Fischtöter
Hakenlöser – Bei Raubfischen ist es die Lösezange, beim Hecht noch die Rachensperre

Die Reihenfolge wie geschrieben ist einzuhalten, sonst Punktabzug.

Dann:

Rute
Rolle
Schnur

usw. Je nach Aufgabe Pose, Blei etc.


----------



## swift (4. September 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Hallo,
Was genau heißt denn zusammenstellen? Soll man das alles dann etwa auch zusammenbauen, sprich Rolle an Rute befestigen, Schnur durchziehen, spezielles Vorfach zusammenknoten .... oder muss man nur auf Dinge zeigen, welche man verbauen würde???

Muss man die Knoten wirklich knoten? #c

LG swift

P.S.: Ich hab doch keine Zeit für nen Lehrgang, muss Klausuren schreiben. |rolleyes Welche Lektüre empfiehlt sich denn für den Praxis-Teil?


----------



## majo0o (4. September 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Erst musst du alles zusammen legen. Wenn du alles richtig machst, hast du bestanden.
Wenn du dabei nen Fehler machst, geben Sie dir meistens die Chance den Fehler zu bemerken, wenn du es zusammen baust.


----------



## flollelle (4. September 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Ich habe die Prüfung in 2006 gemacht.

Du mußt die Ausrüstung zusammenstellen: d.h. eine Auswahl aus dem Equipment nehmen und auf den "Prüfungstisch" legen. Kescher, Metermaß, Schlagholz und Hakenlöser in der richtigen Reihenfolge dazulegen. Wenn der Prüfer meint, du bist unsicher, kann es passieren, dass du die Rute auch zusammenbauen mußt.

Wirbel anknoten oder Haken binden musste ich auch. Hört sich alles hochdramatisch an - ist es aber nicht.

Pauken kannst du Theorie und Praxis im Paralleluniversum unter www.fangplatz.de

Einfach registrieren und online die offiziellen Prüfungsfragen pauken.
Auch Praxis / Gerätezusammenstellung kannste da üben.

Ich würde dir aber trotzdem zu einem Kursus raten. Gibt einfach mehr Sicherheit.
Es gibt mittlerweile diverse Intensivkurse, die am Wochenende laufen.
(Ich war in Leverkusen) - einfach mal googlen "Fischereischein Intensivkurs..." oder so.


----------



## bernie1 (4. September 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*



swift schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Was genau heißt denn zusammenstellen? Soll man das alles dann etwa auch zusammenbauen, sprich Rolle an Rute befestigen, Schnur durchziehen, spezielles Vorfach zusammenknoten .... oder muss man nur auf Dinge zeigen, welche man verbauen würde???
> 
> Muss man die Knoten wirklich knoten? #c
> ...


 
Hallo swift,
schau hier
http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/Fischerpruefung-NRW/Fischerpruefung-NRW.html

Petri Heil
Bernie1


----------



## fritte (4. September 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Wir mußten keine Knoten machen.
Wurde auch gar nicht verlangt, kommt glaub ich aber auch auf den Kreis an wo man seine Prüfung ablegt.
Wie alle schon beschrieben haben, erst machste die Theorie, ein paar tage später kommt die Praxis dran, da mußte erst die Fische unterscheiden können. Dann ziehst du ne Karte, da steht dann z.B. Brandungsrute drauf.
D.H. du suchst dir alles für diese Rute zusammen und legst es auf einen für dich vorgeschriebenen Platz in die Richtige reihenfolge fertig.
Darfst die Prüfer auch mal was fragen, ich z.B. brauchte ne Karpfenrute und war vorgeschrieben mit 60 wg. fand aber nur eine mit 80wg da bin ich hin und es stellte sich heraus, das ein anderer anstatt einer Spinrute meine hatte, sein glück, denn er war noch nicht fertig und ich konnte mir meine einfach von Ihm nehmen und ihn auf seinen Fehler aufmerksam machen.
Wir waren mit 6 leuten gleichzeitig in dem Raum.


----------



## swift (5. September 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Danke euch für die Antworten.
Die diversen InetSeiten hab ich schon abgeklappert, die Theorie kann ich auch schon größtenteils, wo es hapert ist halt die Praxis. Die einzelnen Bestandteile der Ruten kann man ja auch auswendig lernen, aber woher weis ich wie so ein Teil aussieht und wenn es heisst ,Angepasste Bebleiung, oder so aehnlich was nehm ich da? Habe eben bis jetzt noch keinerlei Angelerfahrung.
CrashKurse hab ich auch noch nirgends in meiner Umgebung (Krefeld,NRW) gefunden. Schreibe leider von Ende September bis Mitte November durchgehend Klausuren an einem anderen Standort (Bingen am Rhein,RP). Koennte mich natuerlich auch dort nach nem Lehrgang umsehen, aber nen Crashkurs hab ich da auch nicht finden koennen.
Daher nochmal die Frage: Gibt es nicht ein Buch wo was zu den Geraeten der Pruefung drinsteht und das bebildert ist? Muss doch was in der Richtung geben. :c |uhoh:

LG swift

P.S.: Ueber Tipps anderer Art freu ich mich natuerlich auch.


----------



## Checco (5. September 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Ich glaub im Kreis Wesel werden so Crashkurse über das Wochenende angeboten.


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (5. September 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*



swift schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Antworten.
> Die diversen InetSeiten hab ich schon abgeklappert, die Theorie kann ich auch schon größtenteils, wo es hapert ist halt die Praxis. Die einzelnen Bestandteile der Ruten kann man ja auch auswendig lernen, aber woher weis ich wie so ein Teil aussieht und wenn es heisst ,Angepasste Bebleiung, oder so aehnlich was nehm ich da? Habe eben bis jetzt noch keinerlei Angelerfahrung.
> CrashKurse hab ich auch noch nirgends in meiner Umgebung (Krefeld,NRW) gefunden. Schreibe leider von Ende September bis Mitte November durchgehend Klausuren an einem anderen Standort (Bingen am Rhein,RP). Koennte mich natuerlich auch dort nach nem Lehrgang umsehen, aber nen Crashkurs hab ich da auch nicht finden koennen.
> Daher nochmal die Frage: Gibt es nicht ein Buch wo was zu den Geraeten der Pruefung drinsteht und das bebildert ist? Muss doch was in der Richtung geben. :c |uhoh:
> ...



ich glaube ich habe das richtige hier für dich gefunden.

Crashkurs am wochenende#h

http://www.fischerkurse-leverkusen.de/home.htm

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## flollelle (6. September 2007)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> ich glaube ich habe das richtige hier für dich gefunden.
> 
> Crashkurs am wochenende#h
> 
> ...



Genau den habe ich gemacht. Herr Pritschins referiert den doch recht trockenen Stoff auf lockere Art.

Sonntags ist dann der praktische Teil: Rutenzusammenstellung und Fischkarten.

Für nochmals EUR 5,- wird dann am Samstag vor der Prüfung 
mit dem Original-Equipment geübt. Jeder der teilnimmt, muss mehrere komplette Ausrüstungen zusammenstellen - wie in der "echten" Prüfung.


----------



## thetramp (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

hi leute sagtmal ich wohn am rursee woh mach ich den da die prüfungan wehn wende ich mich am besten
thx vor help
hry


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

xD genau da hab ich meinen angelschein auch gemacht
ich kann den crash kurs nur empfehlen 
der Pummilige Herr Pritschins macht seinen Jop da echt gut und nach einen Wochenende weiß man dann alles.
Die Prüfung war dann ganz leicht und es hatten alle bestanden
im praktichen Teil mussten wir auch Knoten machen ...


----------



## Darokthar (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

So, ich habe heute meine praktische Prüfung bestanden. Genau wie die Theoretische mit NULL fehlern . Ich musste die Stippe zusammenstellen.

Also für alle die es interessieren sollte. In Münster muss man die Angeln nicht zusammen bauen, lediglich die Teile heraussuchen und ordentlich hin legen.

EDIT: Ich habe die Prüfung ohne den Besuch eines Kurses bestanden. Ich kann alle nur ermutigen, die sich einen Kurs nicht leisten können/wollen. Im Internet gibt es genügend Informationen. Selbst die offiziellen Fischkarten habe ich als .pdf Datei gefunden.

Ansonsten kann ich nur das Programm von Moritz-Angelsport empfehlen, auch wenn bei den Antworten mindestens zwei Fehler sind. Einmal bei der Frage, wo man nachsehen kann welche Arten in NRW bedroht sind. (Die richtige Antwort wäre die Rote Liste) und dann bei der Frage danach bei welchen Fischen man die Barteln zur Arterkennung nutzen kann (Die richtige Antwort wäre Cypriniden).

Zur Gerätekunde sollte man einfach einmal einen Angler seiner Wahl fragen. Die meisten haben alles da um eine Rute zusammen zu bauen. Das Prinzip ist ja bei allen Ruten gleich. Wenn man weiß, wie man eine Stippe zusammensetzt sollte man sich die restlichen Ruten zusammenreimen können.


----------



## dodo12 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Dann mal |schild-g zur bestanden Prüfung.
Dann kann es ja jetzt richtig los gehen! 
Darokthar, ich möchte dich gerne auf unseren Münster-Thread aufmerksam machen, da bekommst du wirklich viele Tipps bekommst und du kannst dir viele Fangbilder angucken! Bist dort herzlich Willkommen! Hast du denn vor in einen Verein zu gehen?
Liebe Grüße von Dodo12 #h


----------



## Koalano1 (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Auch von mir |schild-g!!!!!
Und auf den MS-Tread hat dich der Dodo ja schon aufmerksam gemacht...
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal!
grüße


----------



## Darokthar (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Danke.

Ob ich einem Verein beitrete weiß ich noch nicht. Mein Bekannter, der mich zur Prüfung überredet hat ist seit neuestem Mitglied in einem Angelverein.

Naja, ich werde mir das nochmal überlegen. Die Frage stellt sich eh erst im Frühjahr 

Bisher habe ja noch nichteinmal eine eigene Angel.


----------



## eric_d. (11. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fischereiprüfung in NRW*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung!!
Und willkommen im AB


----------

